# i5 3570k &  Corsair H60



## Aemkeisdna (18. Juni 2014)

Hai 
Habe mal wieder eine Frage 

Betreibe mein i5 3570k mit der Corsair H60 (2 Lüfter 1000rpm ). 
Der i5 lauft auf 4,2 Ghz mit 1.144 V und wird unter Intel Burn Test auf Very Heavy mit 10 Loops max 77C° warm (Core Temp). 

Ist die Temperatur okay?  Bzw ist die H60 am Ende? 

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Jan565 (18. Juni 2014)

Die H60 ist am Ende. Ich habe mit meinem 3570K, einem Mugen 3 mit einem anderen Lüfter der mit 600rpm dreht bei 4,4GHz und 1,21Vc Maximal 73°C. 

Leider ist die H60 fast jedem annähernd High-End Kühler unterlegen.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (18. Juni 2014)

Das hab ich mir fast gedacht....

Könnt ihr mir einen guten Luftkühler empfehlen der die H60 ablöst  mir kommt es vor das jeder X Kühler mehr Leistung hat.  
Hab mir gedacht evtl den Mugen 4 PCGH Edition? 

Gibt es noch bessere Luftkühler ? Bis max.  50€ +- geht natürlich.


----------

